# Franny's Brooklyn



## Miles (Jul 19, 2013)

For those of you who have been around since the early KF ITK/FF days, I'm going to ask you to search the deep recesses of your brains. I had the owners of Franny's in my kitchen last night and we got to talking and I remembered that someone who worked at Franny's used to post on the old forums. I was trying very hard to remember who it was. Any help?


----------



## schanop (Jul 19, 2013)

Does searching with keywords on GG "franny's brooklyn site:knifeforums.com" help? Not sure if this http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/856202/post/1888994/ is whom you are looking for.


----------



## Miles (Jul 19, 2013)

I did the same thing right after I posted. Yep. That's who it was. Was bugging me to no end trying to remember. Isn't the internet great??? LOL


----------



## Anton (Jul 19, 2013)

Somewhat unrelated - Franny's is one of my favorite places to eat in Brooklyn, many memorable Sunday afternoons at their bar. So many memorable dishes


----------



## JBroida (Jul 19, 2013)

it was conlon something or nother... dont remember seeing him around in quite a few years


----------



## Miles (Jul 24, 2013)

Good memory Jon. He went by the moniker, conlonpromo. You're right, he's been MIA for several years.


----------

